# 1st run together



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma and I went for our very 1st run ever together this morning. All in all I was pretty happy with the results. Dharma would not let me run the stairs while being tied to the railing and tripping me, so she ran them with me. Yeah! We go up and down the steps 15 times. We then have to do a combination of walking at a brisk pace and a slow easy jog. I haven't been able to do this for 2 years now because of the car accident we were in. Add in Dharma to the mix-
Add in cars, people and the need to sniff, pee and pooh and a sidewalk that is wet. I think we will gel if we just keep at it. Dharma only stopped to pee twice and pooh once. Generally she stays pretty focused and will need to learn easy and whoa as I got pulled a few times. For those "horse people"- I kind of use a half halt or light tug on the leash which seems to work. Generally Dharma stayed to one side of me which was good. I haven't figured out the leash logistics yet- A regular collar loose, and her longer leash accordioned in my hand seems to work. Who knows, it was only the beginning of something good for both of us. I'm sure we will figure this out.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations!... Sounds like fun... good for both of you!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Keep at it! it will all come together. When I started to let Tucker run with me it wasn't very fun and easy. After a winter of runs under our belts he heals with no leash on our runs. You can guarantee that he will poop at exactly 1 mile but after that he's great. Once we get to a area where I know he can stretch his legs I give him an "ok" and he ranges side to side in front but is always mindful of where I am and listens for commands to come and heal. Keep it up and you'll get there.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice work! I'm happy that you've healed up enough to get back into your old hobby.  

A lot of runners like those canicross/ waist belt-leashes.


----------

